# sickness and diarrhea???



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I would take him to the vet. Bring a stool sample to check also. A lot of times we cant find a cause for the v/d, but they can give him medication to help with both. Also they can get dehydrated pretty quickly and might need some fluids under the skin to help hydrate him. I hope he feels better soon! How is his appitite and attidude?


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I agree, make a vet appointment and bring a stool sample. Better safe than sorry! Dehydration is definitely something not to fool with and if he is loosing fluids through v/d then he could get that way fast. 

Wishing you the best.. hope you find out it is nothing serious and he is back to normal quickly!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Until you can get him to the Vet - you may want to fast him at least 2 meals with plenty of water -(give his stomach time to clean out) and then place on a bland diet of chicken and rice maybe with some yogurt it tends to ease up on the stomach. It sounds like he could have eated something. Has there been a change in his routine at all? I hate when they are like that. Suri goes through this every so often, so it appears she has a bit of a stomach problem when it comes to change. Good luck


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

Has he had all his shots for parvo?


----------



## Shereen (Aug 10, 2009)

Mercury's Mom said:


> Has he had all his shots for parvo?


He is all up to date with his shots, but I dont think we have parvo here in the UK??


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I sent you some info via PM. I do concur to go to the vet to know for sure whether it is with Coccidiosis or Giardiasis. In my recent experience, I've used Metronidazole & Fenbendazole and Albon (vet prescribed). 

http://www.beaglesunlimited.com/beaglehealth_giardiasis.htm

http://www.beaglesunlimited.com/beaglehealth_coccidiosis.htm


----------

